# designer clown fish and indo fish. ready for sale Saturday Mar. 14 at 10am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have to new fish shipments ready for sale Saturday March 14, at 10am

List is below

Designer Clownfish

BLACK OCELLARIS 
PERMIUM MOCHA STORM 
PERMIUM SNOWFLAKE
BLACKER ICE 
PERMIUM BLACKER ICE 
PERMIUM BULLET HOLE 
GLADIATOR
PERMIUM MOCHA GLADIATOR 
WYOMING WHITE 
PERMIUM FROSTBITE
ONYX 
ONYX PICASSO 
PERMIUM PICASSO
GALAXY CLOWN 
PERMIUM GOLD X LIGHTING 
GOLDEN NUGGET
PERMIUM GOLDEN DOT MAROON

ORCHID DOTTYBACK

BERGHIA NUDIBRANCH

TISBE COPEPODS 
CORAL SMOTTHIE *

*COMMON NAME
*
*Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)
Angel Emperor (baby)
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Chromis Blue-Green
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L)
Anthias Purple Square (Male)
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)
Eel Blue Ribbon
Wrasse Greenbird
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)
Shark Banded
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)
Anthias Orange (Female)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) 
Moorish Idol
Heniochus Singular (M/L)
Angel Majestic (Juv) 
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.
Tang Red Stripe 
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Hawkfish Long Nose (M/L)
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Goby Big-mouth (Jawfish) 
Angel Coral Beauty 
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts 
Snapper Malcolor 
Squirrel Fish Big eye
Anthias Purple Queen (M/L)
Eel Garden Asst. 
Wrasse Red Checkerboard 
Wrasse Yellow Coris 
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (S)
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Cardinal Spotted
Goby Purple Fire (M/L)
Wrasse Green Leopard 
Goby Firefish 
Dottyback Strawberry
Wrasse Yellow Coris 
Wrasse Cleaner 
Chromis Ylw/Blk & Gold 
Goby Citron Yellow
Goby Blk Banded Antenna
Goby Griessingeri 
Goby Tangaroa Antenna
Dottyback Diadema
Tube worms Asst. Color 
Starfish Blue
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Anemone Long Tentacle 
Shrimp Banded
Shrimp Tiger Pistol
Shrimp Marble Pistol
Shrimp Anemone
Anemone White Sebae
Shrimp Sexy
Shrimp Randal Pistol 
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (S)
Sea Hare Slugs
Angel Emperor (Juv) (T)
Hawkfish Spotted
White Whelk Snail
Trigger Pinktail 
Wrasse Dragon
Wrasse Brownbird
Anthias Purple Queen (M/L)
Tang Blue Stripe (mata)
Chromis Ylw/Blk & Gold 
Hawkfish Spotted
Wrasse Royal Flasher
Parrotfish Green
Goatfish Bicolor 
*


----------

